# Not a poodle



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hilarious! I was so busy watching her I forgot about the dog so I had to watch it again.....Under all that humor IS a well trained dog! LOL!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

*THANK YOU* That was amazing/great/hilarious. 

I loved "what do you think about rewarding with food?"
"Well I reward myself with food all the time because I love to eat"


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It's wonderful to see how she is putting the fun back into it. I was considering doing agility and purchased some books. I wanted to do it for fun, but the books went into all the technicalities and took the fun out of it. I got the impression that agility was no longer something cool to do to build the bond between the handler and the dog and then compete for fun on your rare weekend off. 

Watching her and knowing how far she's gone with it already makes me realize that I can still try it 'for fun' not to torment myself and the dog to figure out haw to shave 1/10th of a second off my run. 

Thank you, thank you , thank you!

I will unpack the agility starter kit again and start playing with it. 
(I could use the exercise and the bonding time)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> It's wonderful to see how she is putting the fun back into it. I was considering doing agility and purchased some books. I wanted to do it for fun, but the books went into all the technicalities and took the fun out of it. I got the impression that agility was no longer something cool to do to build the bond between the handler and the dog and then compete for fun on your rare weekend off.
> 
> Watching her and knowing how far she's gone with it already makes me realize that I can still try it 'for fun' not to torment myself and the dog to figure out haw to shave 1/10th of a second off my run.
> 
> ...


Looking back when I competed with my first dog it got to where it was "not fun." If I could go back and do it over it would be different. Unfortunately she is retired now due to health issues. I still remember our best run, it was not her last but it was her last FAST Q and it was in Masters. I don't have it on tape but I can play it over in my mind. 

You do have to learn a little technique but don't let that get you down. We have many people that train at the facility I train at that don't compete. I encourage you to go out & train for fun! 

Incidentally I found a video of a trial at Vergina's club where folks dressed like her & incorporated her techniques. I will try to post it here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

As promised! Vergina is inspirational. Even the judges get in on it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU7_A1dnhA0


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is something else! I would fall down if I tried to run backwards and my knee would never forgive me if I jumped and turned. LOL, I hate those skinny little fast girls with their freakin' fast BCs. Just kidding, I train with one of them and she is awesomely nice and patient with all us slow pokes with our creaky squeaky knees and hips.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a little creaky now, too. I'm going to look on the bright side - I'm not creaky - I'm adding special effects.....

*snap*crackle*pop!*


*groan*


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i couldn't resist looking up her names. definitely an inconoclast!


----------

